# A question re: bash discounts



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was just wondering how many of you used the Bash discounts that were offered in the Vendor Discount part of the Bash forum...

Should I continue to ask about discounts in the future, or are they not often used?  

Andrew


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 2, 2011)

Andrew, 

Your vendors will KNOW the answer.  Whether they will be honest with you, is a different question.  But, if they offer it again, they either think it helped their business or they figure they have nothing to lose, it won't be used anyhow.

Either way, the vendor should be happy.

You could legitimately ask, why doesn't Exotics offer a discount, then.  Because our arrangement with our partners makes discounting impossible on their products and, so far, we don't have a code that eliminates that problem.

Probably will next year.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 2, 2011)

I always look to see who has special deals during the bash.  I also shop with some of these vendors throughout the year.  I hope they continue to offer great deals during the bash next year!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 3, 2011)

Definitely made use of them. I stocked up on one in particular. Thank you!


----------



## kenlicciardello (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely use them the last couple of years.  This year I used 4 different offers and the only reason it wasn't more was I had just purchased tool rests a few weeks earlier.

Thanks to the vendors who offer the discounts and to all that make the birthday bash what it is.


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 3, 2011)

I used them, every little bit helps.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 3, 2011)

I joined last September so this is my first Bash, but when I found out about the Vendor discounts, you can bet I used them where I could.  When I sent in my order or acknowledged receipt of the product, my Vendor was thanked for support of the IAP and the Bash.  I firmly believe that whoever it was, Andrew?, coordinating the Vendor discounts, did one outstanding job and deserves one huge THANK YOU from the entire membership.
Charles


----------



## Dorgan (Mar 3, 2011)

I made purchases from 2 vendors during the bash.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 3, 2011)

I dam not going to vote as my situation did not apply. I usually use some of the discounts.  However, given my current unemployment....still, I couldn't take advantage like I usually do.  

On a side note.  I found it unfortunate that CSUSA, PSI or BEREA did not want to participate this year.  I remember last year one of the larger vendors did participate.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 3, 2011)

I recieved a bash discount. Not because I was paying attention to or thinking about bash discounts.
 They yelled at me for not taking it when I paid when they refunded my discount amount.:redface: Thanks Mike and Linda (Indy Pen Dance)


----------



## GColeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I did not use any discounts.  I did not need anything any of the vendors offered.  I did however visit each site that offered a discount and bookmarked the ones that I will use in the future discount or not.  

Discounts are nice, I appreciate the offer and I take advantage when I can.


----------



## micharms (Mar 3, 2011)

I wanted to use a discount but shipping and brokerage fees to Canada killed the deal. I have taken advantage of the discounts in the past and will in the future.

Thanks Andrew for your hard work in getting the discounts and prizes arranged.

Michael


----------



## soligen (Mar 3, 2011)

You need another choice in your poll.  The one I would pick is:

"I like them and should have used a discount, but I'm an idiot and didn't place my order until Mar 2"


----------



## soligen (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is another choice that would apply to me:

"As it is my first bash, I didnt realize what that means.  I spent most of my budget in Jan.  Next year I'll hold back some budget for Feb"


----------



## Daniel (Mar 3, 2011)

I also didn't happen to need to buy anything during the bash this year. Even though I have several things in the works I was not able to get any of the orders to a final decision. For any vendors that did offer discounts though. I do notice who supports this group, and when it comes time to order, discount or not, it will effect who gets my business. I have a person asking if i can make pens in K State and KSU Colors. My first thought was Ed and Dawn to get the blanks. They may not be able to offer a bash specific discount, but they do support this group. So I say yes it is worth the effort even if it means nothing more than giving the vendors a way to show they are an active part of this group and that we matter to them.


----------



## omb76 (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought from 2 vendors this year that were offering discounts.  I was disappointed that the biggies such as PSI, CSUSA, Berea didn't offer any type of discount, but it should be noted that both CSUSA & Berea did support the bash buy providing prizes for some of the contests.  Of the 2 vendors that I did by from that offered discounts, I was only influenced by one to make the purchase because of the discount offered, the other one, I would have bought from regardless, the discount only sweetened the deal.  

Never looking a gift horse in the mouth, I've very grateful for the vendors that did offer discounts, but overall was quite disappointed by the lack vendors participating.


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 3, 2011)

I took advantage of a couple discounts and will do so in the future. Discounts are always good and the more that are offered the better. I would like to see more discounts in the future bashes. The more discounts available the more likely it is that everyone will find something to take advange of. I am all for saving money....at bash time....or any other time.

Thanks to everyone who offered discounts this year. Thanks to the BB team for working so hard to make these discounts available. It was all greatly appreciated.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 3, 2011)

Andrew,
Thanks for all your hard work in doing what you do to provide this, and thanks to all the vendors who offer them.  I definitely use the discounts.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yes*

I used the discount for a small order that I would not have made without the offer.  I don't offer discounts during the birthday bash in my store because my prices are already about as low as I can make them.


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 3, 2011)

I was budget constrained so I could only drool this year.  There were a few I REALLY wanted to take advantage of but just couldn't this year.


----------



## DrBills (Mar 3, 2011)

I took advantage of at least 4 Bash discounts. I would have done more of them, but sadly my piggy bank was empty.

Bill


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 3, 2011)

I look at this from both sides of the coin. We did take advantage of R&B's discount. I meant to place an order with Ernie, but it slipped my mind. Doesn't matter as we will order anyway. As a vendor I was shocked at how many people did not take the discount. Anyone that placed an order with us and did not take the discount, we researched if they were an IAP member then issued the refund. I would say that 40% did not take the discount. This could be the result of a couple different things, but the most obvious is the customer did not know about the discount or forgot to enter the code. Either way no problem. I really do not a better way to announce the discounts without a bunch of annoying posts, and that ain't happening.   I would rather research and issue a refund. To me the discounts are about saying thank you to the members for their support and thank you to IAP. IAP went out of it's way to show who offered discounts and who donated prizes. As a vendor I could not ask for more.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 3, 2011)

Being a newbie to this hobby I took advantage of the discounts to upgrade my tools and to try a few things that I probably would not have at this time. I really appreciated the discounts. My problem however, is that I had to hurry home every day to unload the mailbox before my wife got home!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 3, 2011)

MarkD said:


> My problem however, is that I had to hurry home every day to unload the mailbox before my wife got home!


 
Now that is both funny and dangerous. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DRB4381 (Mar 3, 2011)

I took advantage of three of the discounts.  Very pleased with all purchases.  Thanks for offering them.


----------



## airrat (Mar 3, 2011)

I took advantage of at least 4 discounts.  Plus I already used my trivia coupon and used a discount on that. THANKS Mike and Linda you two are awsome!!!!!  I purchased a wood chuck pen pro finally.  Used it last night on a couple acrylic pens.  It was smooth.  I cannot wait to do some tougher material.

I am always thankful for the vendors that support the site.  When placing an order I will visit their sites first and see who has what I need.  If I can get it all at one place for the best price I usually do.


Thanks again to all of the vendors that offered discounts or prizes to the Bash.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 3, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > My problem however, is that I had to hurry home every day to unload the mailbox before my wife got home!
> ...



newbie advice....practice this line.....  "Oh, that's just some stuff I traded for!"


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2011)

I also took advantage of the great discount offered by a few member vendors. Many thanks guys, it's really appreciated!!:biggrin:

I do however think that the discount offered should be proportional to the amount of airtime the vendor gets during the bash ( and the rest of the year too) Don't insult us with a second rate freebie with an order and expect us to rave about it here!!!

Everyone knows the reason that these discounts are offered is to get new business and that's cool. But why would the big boys like CSUSA etc offer big prizes and discounts if their competition right here gets tons of free airtime for very little offered discount?  

Maybe next year we should ask the vendors if they would like to sponsor a particular event.

Could be like;

The Ceative Dimensions Freestyle Contest
The Exotic Blanks Trivia Contest
The Laserlinz Beautiful Pen Contest
The Alumilite Best Blank Contest
The CSUSA Beautiful Pen Contest

etc etc. 
That vendor would supply the prize(s) and offer discounts for all the advertising they are getting during the bash.
Then each vendor would/could  promote the hell out of their event or even get a popular member to do it for them. 

Now I know that IAP always prided itself on not relying on vendors so that we wouldn't be plagued by adverts. However, now that virtually every second post is an advert for one vendor or another, then we should use it to our advantage. Some vendors are certainly using it to their advantage!!!:wink:  Yeah, yeah, slap me down if you want, but we all know it's true.

Maybe this way it won't be the same old faces having to donate prizes and then also bid on them too.

I remember a few years ago when there was even a new lathe as a prize.
Now we are frequently told that it's 'the taking part' that counts but I noticed that it was JEFF that offered two of the biggest prizes this year. 


Just my 5 pence worth:wink:


----------



## micharms (Mar 3, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> newbie advice....practice this line.....  "Oh, that's just some stuff I traded for!"



Jon:
I like that line. I might have to start using it myself. Don't have to say that I traded cash for the stuff:biggrin:.

Michael


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 3, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Maybe next year we should ask the vendors if they would like to sponsor a particular event.
> 
> Could be like;
> 
> The Ceative Dimensions Skiprat Freestyle Contest



Hmm.. I kinda like that :tongue:


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 3, 2011)

it would have to be the Skiprat's Junkyard He made that out of WHAT???? contest


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 3, 2011)

The lathe was a very nice prize from Grizzly a few years back.  I remember it vividly, becase Jeff pulled my name from the hat to show that there were names on all the sheets, and THEN pulled a name for the lathe!  

As far as companies not offereing discounts, one of the problem with some of these big companies is that the connections I make one year are not with the company the next, so I have to start from square one! 

Another issue is when we speak badly of vendors during the year - then expect them to give a host of prizes or discounts during the bash - it makes my job a bit difficult, to say the least!  

Thank you to all for the input.  If the discounts are used in the Bash, I'll keep asking for them from vendors next year.  I certainly don't think it's a requirement that they donate one, and I don't think we're should feel entitled to it, per say, so it's always nice when one of them offers!  

Many thanks for the input! 

Andrew


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL Charlie, I would LOVE to be in some sort of collaboration with CD in a contest.
You guys have alway been MASSIVELY generous with your discounts and prizes and glasses etc etc!!! Not to mention other stuff away from IAP.:wink:
I don't sell anything, but I'd be more than honoured to sponsor a $200 prize and even be the 'loud mouth' for CD. :biggrin:


You guys are the perfect example of the vendor that is FAR TOO quiet for the possible returns you may get!!:wink:


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 3, 2011)

I took advantage as well. I got some stuff from R&B and Mike and Linda. Although I didn't use the discount with them (Totally slipped my mind). I also won a Kryo tool from CSUSA, which I placed a pretty good order with them to show my gratitude. Wish I could of bought from everybody, but will have to find some very rich woman before that happens!!


----------



## Manny (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought 2 gallons of Alumilite. 
Should last me a while. 

Manny


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 3, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> I took advantage as well. I got some stuff from R&B and Mike and Linda. Although I didn't use the discount with them (Totally slipped my mind). I also won a Kryo tool from CSUSA, which I placed a pretty good order with them to show my gratitude. Wish I could of bought from everybody, but will have to find some very rich woman before that happens!!


 
But you got your discount anyway.  :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2011)

I have just been seriously reprimanded by a good friend over a mis-interpritation (sp? sorry it's late here)) of my first post. 

I chose that list of vendor names purely as an example. It could have been any of the great member / vendors big or small we have here or even one of the actual manufacturers of the stuff we use. 
Perhaps I should have used made up names.

If a member vendor can only afford to give a moderate discount that is of course perfectly fine. You could also simply donate a prize to the Donation Drawing. 
My point was that if a vendor wants massive adverts during the bash or during the year, then they should put their money where their mouth is.

I apologise for any misunderstanding, but if you want anything re-said or clarified then just say so or PM me. 

......alternately, ask for my post to be deleted.  I really don't care.:wink:


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm one of the dummies who ordered from one of the vendors but forgot to use he code. But that's OK, the deal was still good. I appreciate the vendors offering their discounts. Who wouldn't?

I have some reservations about the sponsorships. I do not agree that there is an excess of advertising on the IAP. I don't see much, if any advertising outside of the classified section where it belongs. Someone will have to point it out to me because if it is there, I breeze right over it without notice. In fact, there was at least one incident this year where a contest post was modified because the vendor who contributed to the contest was acknowledged, by name, in the post. The reason it was changed was because it had the appearance of advertising even though some members of the committee disagreed.

The vendors who contribute to the Bash in the form of prizes or discounts are all recognized and thanked for their contributions on the front page of the site. I hope the discounts continue.


----------



## Fibonacci (Mar 3, 2011)

You need another choice on the vote.  Something like "there were great deals that I wanted to take advantage of, but lacked the necessary funds".


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 3, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > I took advantage as well. I got some stuff from R&B and Mike and Linda. Although I didn't use the discount with them (Totally slipped my mind). I also won a Kryo tool from CSUSA, which I placed a pretty good order with them to show my gratitude. Wish I could of bought from everybody, but will have to find some very rich woman before that happens!!
> ...


 
That's why you guys ROCK!!!!!:wink:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 3, 2011)

skiprat said:


> You guys are the perfect example of the vendor that is FAR TOO quiet



LOL .. probably because we're both the type who don't like to be 'sold'.
Aggressive sales people cause me to shop elsewhere and I tend to count
my fingers after shaking their hands. so.. I figure I'm not alone. Show what
you have and if people like it, they'll let you know.. or get you to change it. :biggrin:

But hey .. if you want to set something up for next year, let me know.
I'm sure Alton would be on board with it, too.
(as long as I don't have to climb in a skip. Alton always lets go of my feet.)

.. I tell him to get his OWN lunch from now on.. :tongue:


----------

